# wisdom teeth



## BrandiJo (Mar 15, 2006)

ok so i got my wisdom teeth out today...and im wondering am i nuts for wanting to go sparring on friday night


----------



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes. 

Brandi, I got my wisdom teeth out on I think a Tuesday and figured I would be good to go on Friday too but umm... I wasn't.  Reality set in, the swelling came along with the bruising.  Didn't feel so well by Friday.

Also, sparring just isn't a good idea.  You don't need an accidental hit to the face.  Could harm the freshly placed stitches if you have them.

Take time to heal properly.  Don't put yourself in potential harms way.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2006)

YES...

As Lisa said, take a little time to heal, your health is important!


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 15, 2006)

My son had his wisdom teeth pulled last year.  His instructions were for the first day, cool it.  Also, to not let the sockets get "dry", or dislodge the lumps of coagulated blood, they heal faster when not messed with.  Also dry sockets present alot more problems which you don't want to get into.  Also, he was on Tylenol 3 for a couple days.  Thats also a way to tell you that you need to slow down and rest and heal.  Monday is soon enough!  Take care. TW


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 15, 2006)

BrandiJo, hopefully your desire to spar in a couple of days is a testimonial to how great a job your doctor did.

I followed the "stay in bed for a week" advice and never had a single problem with my sockets - not one.  No swelling, even.

Don't jump rope, don't skip to the bathroom, don't do jumping jacks ... bed or sitting. k?

*hugs*  Get well soon!!


----------



## Drac (Mar 16, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> ok so i got my wisdom teeth out today...and im wondering am i nuts for wanting to go sparring on friday night


 
Lemme think about that...YES.....


----------



## stickarts (Mar 16, 2006)

give it a few more days!


----------



## hemi (Mar 16, 2006)

Well when I had mine out the Doc. Said no smoking for a week. I walked out of his office spit a mouth full of junk out and lit one up. I did probably every thing youre not advised to do and I was fine. But looking back I think I was well to be honest ignorant. A lot of things/complications could have happened. I dont think I would rush into sparring so soon. Missing one or two sessions wont hurt you but having to spend a bunch of extra $$$ to fix what might happen will. 

Just my .02


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 16, 2006)

well my plans got changed today anyways, im gonna end up in Kanses City visit my fiences family and once Deena (my odl TKD inst got word of my teeth she said shes not taking me to her class cus shes not gonna risk me hurtting my mouth anymore then i already am feeling) plus OUCH today hurts and i cant image putting in my mouth gaurd just yet so its rext and relaxation for me and a nice trip to see my soon to be family


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> well my plans got changed today anyways, im gonna end up in Kanses City visit my fiences family and once Deena (my odl TKD inst got word of my teeth she said shes not taking me to her class cus shes not gonna risk me hurtting my mouth anymore then i already am feeling) plus OUCH today hurts and i cant image putting in my mouth gaurd just yet so its rext and relaxation for me and a nice trip to see my soon to be family


 
It does hurt, and you should get a new mouth guard incase the teeth have shifted ever so slightly.


I had mine out and went to an afternoon Skill Center class, the instructor yelled at me for being late. With mouth full of cotton I told him I had four wisdom teeth cut out of my head. He then yelled at me for being in class.  I told him today the novacaine was still in effect, tomorrow I most likely will not be in.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 16, 2006)

I had my wisdom teeth pulled on Friday, and was fine for class on Monday... but if I hadn't been, my dentist was in the same class I was - that's how I chose him as a dentist!  And he did tell the instructor that no one could kick in me in the face for a couple of classes.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 16, 2006)

crazy as an outhouse rat.


----------

